# Motorhome magazines



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone have a use for a large collection of motorhome magazines.?

We live near Leyland in Lancs


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we call it a recycle bin.   or the hospital/dentist/doctors waiting room.

cabby


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

I leave them at campsite info booths etc.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine go to our Doctor's surgery.
Gerry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a full indexed collection of MMM and practical MH

Full of interesting info

How to do many things in your van, 

trips around the whole of Europe and Britain

Good to dip into time and time again

Aldra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I hope to keep a few but our storage is a bit limited!

And when - Sandra do you have time for sorting and indexing I'm having enough trouble with 40 years worth of photos :lol: 

Though Im sending a batch to each child :lol: 

Just though some new motorhomer might have a use for them :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think its a lovely offer and if I didn't have them I would take you up

The Feb issue has the full years index, so easy to check and find things of interest

40 years of photos 8O 8O 8O 8O

now you have flummuxed me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

loads of photos of the kids growing up -eldest is 40 8O Loads of albums, packets of prints school photos etc etc


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

mees same here

now have a digital photoframe

switch it on whenever the kids come  

would be completely swamped with school photos if I displayed them all

aldra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

me too with digital frame but what about all thoses photos from pre-digital. All those lovely frames of weddings ,degrees, grandchildren holidays a lifetime of happiness 8O 

As you can see the downsizinf is not going well 8O 

Though I have got rid of plenty of clothes/shoes :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stored in a spare wardrobe loft etc

The truth is although lovely to look at for us us

I doubt my kids would really want them when were gone

I have loads from a late dear friend who had no family, don't like to throw them away but they were precious to her

Thank goodness for digital cameras  

Aldra


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

We have some which are doing the rounds on our local Freegle group (recycling). I think they are on something like their fourth or fifth home. If you're in Leyland, then you could post them on either the Chorley or Preston groups - have a look 
here


----------

